# Blizzard Plow Mounts



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

I've got 3 mounts for 1/2 ton trucks. You will need to goto the Blizzard site to make sure these will fit your truck.

Push Beam # 31084 w/ mount kit # 31046 Supposed to fit Ford F150 98 and up.

Push Beam # 30072 w/ mount kit # 30087 Supposed to fit Chevy/GMC 1500 99 and
Avalanche 2002 and up.

Push Beam # 32043 w/ mount kit # 32037 Supposed to fit Dodge 1500 1994-2001.

Looking to get $450.00 for each. You pay shipping.

Reply to: [email protected]

PS: School me if I'm wrong. Thanks


----------



## Ldchase (Oct 23, 2020)

Do you still have the mount for the 99+ gm?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

12 year old post?


----------



## Ldchase (Oct 23, 2020)

Western1 said:


> 12 year old post?


You never know!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm assuming this is sold


----------

